# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Getting around town to see the sights

## LivinInThe603

Wondering if it's best to pay extra to get around town to see the major sights with structured tours, or try it the local way on the bus routes? 

I can read a subway map like it's my job, but the sheer volume of bus routes in Kingston is intimidating. 

I want to do the 56 hope road tour, trench town tour, port royal tour, and see the major spots like national heros park and emancipation park. 

Is the bus line manageable once on site and with a little guidance from my guesthouse host?

----------


## Bnewb

The traffic can be insane and I can't even imagine using the bus lines as a visitor...overcrowded, at times overwhelming...maybe they're much easier if you live there. As single woman travelling...I wouldn't recommend it for you.
I drive there for the greatest part but have used the hackneys (safer to me)...this is a more accessible/desirable way to get around in my opinion.
Living...if you're spending a short amount of time in Kingston (a few days)...I would think taking the tours would be more enjoyable, informative and less frustrating...the tours are designed for that reason.

This would be all different if you're travelling with a Jamaican...they should easily be able to plan this all in advance for you.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Thanks so much!!! I appreciate your information and experience.

I think I'll look in to some organized tours; I will only be in town for a few days, as it's my first time in the city.

----------


## Babalew

a lot of these areas are walkable or accessible by taxi.  the driver took me through trench town, dropped me off at bobs museum, picked me up when i called.  walked to emancipation park from my hotel on knutsford dr. and taxi rides reasonable 400j for the most park and double for going and coming back.

----------

